# Coyote Hunting Rules/Areas



## itoutdoors

I am looking to hunt Coyotes here in Utah and am having a hard time tracking down all the information I need so Im going to ask for your guys help. From looking in the proc and making a few phone calls I understand I don't need any kind of licence or tag to be able to hunt them, and that weapon restrictions are dependant on the county that the hunting ground belongs to. When I call the county that this land belongs to they tell me to just make sure that it is DWR land because the area has alot of private property in it but if it is DWR land I can hunt them with my rifle. I have searched for hours for a map that shows where these boundry lines are at but cannot turn up anything. Do you guys have any sugestions of where to look for this information? The area Im looking at is in summit county. I know that big game hunting in this area is an archary only area but I am being lead to believe this doesn't matter for coyotes, is that correct? I am assuming that UT allows the use of electronic calls as well???? Let me know what you guys know.
THANKS!!!!


----------



## phorisc

For starters...
there is this
http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/p ... _index.php

if your looking for public BLM (bureau of land management) land then i'd get a map that shows you the boundaries of private/public land by county. They sell them at map stores.


----------



## Skullanchor

This very subject came up at work today,  one of the guys i work with was asking if he needed a license to go for coyote and the other two guys swore up and down that he did and I argued that he didn't. Look at the top of page four on the fur bearing proclamation for the answer  

As far as where, most of the west half of northern Ut is either BLM or owned by someone who's never been to the property and thinks it will be worth a million bucks someday. Like Phorisc said about the maps...I keep a Delorme TOPO Utah book in my truck and it does a pretty good job at defining BLM land regions. They are about 20 bucks and indispensable tool in any sportsman's vehicle.


----------



## mikevanwilder

No license need to hunt coyotes or red foxes or stripped skunk or raccoon and a few other animals. I don't know about what land you can hunt in summit county. County websites have maps that should show private and public lands. Maybe start there.


----------



## reb8600

Not sure who told you that the county set the weapon restrictions for hunting coyotes but they dont know what they are talking about. Other than a full auto, there is no weapon restrictions for coyotes. Coyotes are not managed or controlled by the county or the state. The county can restrict where you can discharge a firearm.


----------



## Fishrmn

So, where does it say that you can't use a full auto on coyotes? I'm looking at the Utah Code. Can't seem to find it. Any help, please?


----------



## reb8600

I cant remember where I found it. I cant find it again. I can only find it on big game and small game now.


----------



## Fishrmn

Same. They aren't protected wildlife.


----------



## phorisc

Thought i'd throw this out there

http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/wildlife_lands/landsbook1.pdf

its got some nice land areas


----------



## Dannyboy

Most of the private land i have come across, if you ask nicely and tell them you are only taking out yotes they seem more them willing to let ya in, especially if they are ranchers or farmers.


----------



## reb8600

phorisc said:


> Thought i'd throw this out there
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/wildlife_lands/landsbook1.pdf
> 
> its got some nice land areas


A lot of the areas it shows though you cannot hunt predators on. All the bird areas are a no to predator hunting. A lot of the others are just fishing access. There are a few in there you could hunt though.


----------



## Winchester

If your a novice at this, do me and the rest of us who hunt coyotes as a passion a small favor; learn all you can about it, the clothing, the set up and dilligently practice whatever kind of calls your using. Whether it's a mouth call, howler or electronic call, practice, practice, practice and you will be successful. It seems that coyote hunting is becoming more and more popular these days and what I am seeing is more and more guys heading out without a clue about what the process is, and all they end up doing is educating every coyote they come in contact with, thus making it that much more difficult for those of us who really truly love it. So be pal, learn all you can, have a great time and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## phorisc

heh, i think this actually applies to most all hunts...there are too many utah hunters that go out hunting expecting it to come to them like their pros...I've already seen first hand how my turkey hunt got ruined by some guy that clearly hadnt researched or done any kind of studying of how to turkey hunt...instead of using calls to bring the turkey in he tried to stalk the turkey we were calling in...long story short, no one got that turkey...

Ofcourse with more people wanting to hunt coyotes naturally you get the same effect...people who dont want to take the time to learn the sport instead go out calling the coyotes and educating them.

If your starting out, learn as much as you can...what makes a good stand? how do you approach that stand? what direction of the wind to i watch when calling? learning to make realistic call sounds is also tough.

If you want a nice dvd that explains most if not all this(its for fox hunting, but all of it applies to coyote hunting as well) there is this one
http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Lockjakt+Fox+Calling+DVD+and+Nordik+Predator+Mouth+Call

Its in swedish but it has subtitles that explains it all very nicely.

Once you are decently educated and got some gear go out and get experience...and don't expect to see one the first time out...that only happens to me :mrgreen:
but overall its a tough sport and requires a lot of prep and understanding for someone just starting out.


----------



## itoutdoors

Thanks for all the information everyone!!! Hopefully Ill be posting some pictures pretty soon!!


----------



## bkelz

Winchester said:


> If your a novice at this, do me and the rest of us who hunt coyotes as a passion a small favor; learn all you can about it, the clothing, the set up and dilligently practice whatever kind of calls your using. Whether it's a mouth call, howler or electronic call, practice, practice, practice and you will be successful. It seems that coyote hunting is becoming more and more popular these days and what I am seeing is more and more guys heading out without a clue about what the process is, and all they end up doing is educating every coyote they come in contact with, thus making it that much more difficult for those of us who really truly love it. So be pal, learn all you can, have a great time and enjoy the hunt!


you know, when i was new at this, i could never get the experts to show/take me out and help me learn. so i had to learn my own way, "GOOGLE" and driving around wasting hundreds of dollars in gas. i blame those experts who don't show the novice guys how to do it.

i make it a point to show others in person and take them along. and even at times give up the "sweet spots" so they can learn and not waste time, money, and educate the coyote because the novice is clueless.


----------



## Pops2

bkelz said:


> Winchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a novice at this, do me and the rest of us who hunt coyotes as a passion a small favor; learn all you can about it, the clothing, the set up and dilligently practice whatever kind of calls your using. Whether it's a mouth call, howler or electronic call, practice, practice, practice and you will be successful. It seems that coyote hunting is becoming more and more popular these days and what I am seeing is more and more guys heading out without a clue about what the process is, and all they end up doing is educating every coyote they come in contact with, thus making it that much more difficult for those of us who really truly love it. So be pal, learn all you can, have a great time and enjoy the hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> you know, when i was new at this, i could never get the experts to show/take me out and help me learn. so i had to learn my own way, "GOOGLE" and driving around wasting hundreds of dollars in gas. *i blame those experts who don't show the novice guys how to do it.*
> 
> i make it a point to show others in person and take them along. and even at times give up the "sweet spots" so they can learn and not waste time, money, and educate the coyote because the novice is clueless.
Click to expand...

agree! one of the things i like about dog hunting is how inclusive they are rather than adversarial.


----------



## bkelz

Pops2 said:


> bkelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a novice at this, do me and the rest of us who hunt coyotes as a passion a small favor; learn all you can about it, the clothing, the set up and dilligently practice whatever kind of calls your using. Whether it's a mouth call, howler or electronic call, practice, practice, practice and you will be successful. It seems that coyote hunting is becoming more and more popular these days and what I am seeing is more and more guys heading out without a clue about what the process is, and all they end up doing is educating every coyote they come in contact with, thus making it that much more difficult for those of us who really truly love it. So be pal, learn all you can, have a great time and enjoy the hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> you know, when i was new at this, i could never get the experts to show/take me out and help me learn. so i had to learn my own way, "GOOGLE" and driving around wasting hundreds of dollars in gas. *i blame those experts who don't show the novice guys how to do it.*
> 
> i make it a point to show others in person and take them along. and even at times give up the "sweet spots" so they can learn and not waste time, money, and educate the coyote because the novice is clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agree! one of the things i like about dog hunting is how inclusive they are rather than adversarial.
Click to expand...

i figured i wasn't the only one who saw it this way. i just hate it when people blame problems/issues on new people. its the advance people who should teach the new generation how to do things.


----------



## Nambaster

The only restricted methods for harvesting coyotes are explosives and poisons... Other than that get creative.


----------



## Loke

I hear they grow some coyotes mighty big up there in Summit county. Just make sure you don't miss, and whatever you do, don't brag about it on the web.


----------

